# Puking while pooping



## DelilahJag

Gosh, I feel like I'm asking so many questions I'm just excited to finally be able to ask, "Does anyone else do this?!" and be asking people who know what I'm going through.  Anyway, I think this is the last one for a bit please don't be mad!

Do any of you sometimes end up puking while pooping despite not having the flu or anything like that?  About once a week when I have to poop, I end up puking for no reason other than it feels like I get abdominal muscles that start to go into a spasm.  These spasms seem to trigger something in my stomach that ends up with me throwing up.  Hurray for keeping a bucket by the toilet.  So, does anyone else do this?  And if so, any idea what is going on?  My doctor says it's the Crohn's Disease but I'd like to know for sure.


----------



## Terriernut

Yes.  When Flaring!  I kept a garbage can or mop bucket by the loo.  In a severe flare, I did both at the same time.  Absolutely Gawd Awful it is.

Every time...and it was 25+ times a day.  If I had nothing to throw up, no matter, I'd heave anyway.

I hate crohns!  But so help me gawd I'll whoop ITS ASS!

Misty


----------



## Astra

And the last time this happened to me I was carted off in an ambulance!
I was blocked
There's no where for it to go, either up and out or down and out!
I'd get this checked, 'it's just the Crohn's disease' is NOT a good enough answer to be fair.
Vomiting in any form is a clear indication that something's not quite right.
My gastro told me to never ignore vomiting, ever.
xxx


----------



## Terriernut

She's right.  I almost died...twice.  Hence, Stan was born on 22nd of Dec 2010.  Best advice...go to the ER or Dr ASAP and DONT wait like I did.  I'm the poster child of stupid idiot.  Then again, I didnt know what was wrong with me.

Go to the hospital or Dr ASAP.  I mean, ya dont want to have a stoma at the end of the day if you can avoid it.  They aren't exactly cute and cudly trust me.  Although it saved my life.

Patting Stan,
Misty


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Yep, I've done that too.  My bathroom is really little so the tub is just opposite the toilet, which means I can keep my butt on the toilet while I puke into the tub.  I don't like doing it, and fortunately it doesn't happen very often, but when it does I've got a fairly ideal setup.  (The only bad part is having to clean the tub afterwards - yuck!)


----------



## lulu2

Lol catatonic, I do the same, poop into the loo and hang over the bath and puke in there!! My boyfriend is so sick of having to clean the bath after my flares.... esp cos Ive had noro on top recently.... man I made such a mess of the bath!!!


----------



## ChefShazzy

I've done it!  Like others have said, though, best to get to a doctor...  You're going to get REALLY dehydrated if you are pooping and puking simultaneously.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Lulu, at least your boyfriend cleans up after you!  I have to clean up after myself.  That's never fun.


----------



## lulu2

:-( I am lucky to have him! First time I ever got proper symptoms of crohns id only been with him 2 weeks and I got sick and locked myself in the bathroom whilst I puked and pooed... he's a dr and i have heart issues so he was terrified demanding i let him in (thought i was having a heart attack or something). When I eventually let him in, I looked horrendous, he just tucked me right into bed and cleaned up for me.... after just 2 weeks of being together.... Im v v lucky!!! Hes special! 

I couldnt imagine having to clean up whilst feeling so terrible - how do you manage? Id end up leaving it for later when Im feeling a bit better..... 

xxxx


----------



## suess

I can say that I haven't peuked but sometimes during a flare, my mouth will water and water and water (like i'm about to throw up)  but for some reason  I can't swallow it because it feels like my whole insides swell up. Its weird I know.....


----------



## Nisso

Ah.. The puking

Luckily for me, the puking bit is always at the end of way to long BMs. That means I am pretty much empty at on end, before i take on the other. So i can use the toilet for both = (almost) no cleaning up :worthy:
And the last times, I walked out of the toilet feeling much better (gut wise).

EDIT: Have to add, that my last gastro showed i had some inflammation in my stomach and duodenum, adding to the mega inflamed illeum+colon. Idk, might be coincidence.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Lulu, looking at vomit makes me nauseous.  The one time I'm pretty much guaranteed not to be nauseous is immediately after puking.  So, henceforth I have to clean up my puke right after I puke.  Otherwise if I go back to it later, it'll make me nauseous and I'd possibly puke all over again!


----------



## lola99

My doctor asks me everytime i go in for a visit if i have thrown up or had naseua. I guess its a big problem with crohns patients. I personally don't have either but when i got a blockage i ended up throwing up a few times right before i had my husband rush me to the er in horrible pain. I'm sorry you have to go threw that. I have cried on the toliet just from frustration with how uncomfortable going to the bathroom is sometimes.


----------



## Misty-Eyed

Oh yeah, loadsssss of times back in the days when I was really ill. I think it may of just been the pain that caused it. 

There was a time when I wouldn't leave the house without a plastic bag in my pocket in case I needed to vomit while I was out.


----------



## MissD

I always keep them lil vomit bags next to the toilet. That way I dont have to clean anything, its a simple flush for the poopys and a throw out of the vomit bag for the pukeys.   I cant believe how many people puke while poopin.  What is that about?


----------



## lulu2

Vomit bags are SUCH a good idea!! Now why didnt I think of that??!!

As for crying on the toilet - been there!! Oh so many times!!!!


----------



## Ataraxia

Yes, this happens to me quite regularly. I often feel all feverish sat there and have to quickly flip myself around to vomit. It actually makes me feel quite pathetic


----------



## lulu2

I know what you mean about feeling pathetic, it's quite a sorry sight pooping and puking at the same time, all pale and shivery from the strain of it all! :-( Don't feel too pathetic, you're certainly NOT alone.... miserable as it is, we're all in this together!

xxx


----------



## crohndee

Yes, this has happened to me a few times. Mainly when i'm experiencing really bad cramps..


----------



## Remkgrl

My name is Cheyenne and im 22 years old and this discussion caught my eye because either while im pregnant or that time of the month comes I get these spells where im sorry to say pooping and puking at the same time and I break out into a cold sweat. it last about 15-20 mins then after that im fine. I don't know what it could be and I don't know why it happens, I haven't spoken to my doctor about it quite yet and if I had to get testing I fear they wont be able to do too much since im currently pregnant with my second child. it scares me to death when it happens, it feels like im going to pass out and my heart is going to pop out of my chest. does anyone have any advice or maybe a medical term for why this happens every month on my menstrual cycle or why it happens during pregnancy too??? Need help and advice!!!! im desperate!!!!!


----------



## Ribo

I've only had this happen two or three times, but every time I've had a small bowel obstruction. When the pain and abdominal contortions get bad enough I'll start heaving even of there's nothing to bring up.


----------



## Remkgrl

Mine happens everytime and yea I know how you feel I heave too when there's nothing left I can't explain it


----------



## Homebound

Oh yes, I've had this happen many of times. First when my gallbladder went bad, then with really bad flares. I have a bucket in the bathroom for those times. Oh so fun isn't it? I try not to let my flares get to that point now, because I usually end up being hospitalized when that happens!


----------



## Hbear21

I'm (somewhat) happy to see that this isn't just me! I'm still undiagnosed, but have had this happen a couple of times over the last 6 months or so that I've been sick. Last night I woke up at 5:30am in a lot of pain and felt really nauseated, so I went to the bathroom. I never actually threw up, just had some of that awful dry heaving, but I did eventually have a (mostly solid) bm. I've been alternating between diarrhea and constipation, but things have been pretty solid lately, although that was my fourth bm of the day (which is a lot for me). Both times that I've woke up in pain and then vomited, I haven't seen it coming and didn't eat anything especially triggering (though I don't really know what my triggers are at this point). How concerned should I be about this? I'm seeing my GI in mid-July for some more diagnostic work, but should I try to get in sooner? Hope I'm not hijacking the thread too much. Thanks!


----------



## Amy2

This happened to me once.  Luckily, I was able to throw up in my baby's potty chair.


----------



## hbrekkaas

I've been there too, but only when I was nauseous before heading to the bathroom. I've never just had the urge to puke without any warning while pooping. On those days that I know I'm going to be doing both at once, I take a bucket in the bathroom with me.


----------



## Rebreb

I get both at the same time as well. Last flare up I just put a towel on the floor beside the toilet to nap cause I was so exhausted from running back and forth. I'm sure you all know how this disease just drains the energy right out of you. The worst is when you leave the bathroom and don't make it to the couch and you have to go again. And my whole body aches that a few times I never made it to the bathroom. I find it easier to just stay there. Pretty sad....


----------



## raesunflower

I've had this happen before, usually when I am having bad pains and cold chills.  I have always assumed that the vomiting or nausea was my bodies reaction to the pain but maybe not.


----------



## nogutsnoglory

Normally I don't but right now I'm so ill my body just has little control. This morning I vomited and had diarrhea at the same time. Thank god for my diaper.


----------



## pb

This vomiting thing can be fairly common amongst CDers, but it's always a good idea to report it to your GI.


----------



## belovednokie

A over night vomitting and diarrhea session was one of my first experiences. It was 2 nights in a row and several times after that. You just cant help it, its like your body just doesnt want it in you anymore and its all forced out, and I mean forced. When it happens to me, I have no control what so ever, thank gosh for the bathroom garbage.

I have to quarantine the bathroom after words, the smell from bile at boths ends could make a skunk vomit.


----------



## Traumanurse

Oh yea, keep a trash can with a liner right beside the sink for those times.

Hate it when I wake in the middle of the night with that urge that says "get to the bathroom now!" then you don't know if you're going to puke or poop or both.

And yes, I bet most of us have laid down on the bathroom floor to rest in between or for when you might pass out if you don't get your head down.

Yes indeed pathetic.....


----------



## Rikkipickles

almost every time it sucks! they put me on anti nausea for it


----------



## Trevtwin

Hi everyone.  I am going through this now and it is killing me.  i feel so exhausted that i don't have the energy to even play with my 3 yr old son.  It breaks my heart.  Has anyone tried chinese herbs or working with an herbalist?  I REALLY don't want to go on steroids or an immunosupp. Any luck out there?   Thanks and good luck to everyone!


----------



## BlackButterflies

I just experienced this last night starting at 3AM.  I suddenly woke up with horrible ripping like pain in my stomach and abdomen.  Rushed into the bathroom just in time to have a fountain of D.  Then the nausea started and I began to dry heave into the garbage until bile came up while the water D continued.  The sweat was just pouring off of me I was soaked and so dizzy.  I layed the bath mat out to lie down for a bit once it calmed down so I could rest some I felt like I could pass out at any moment.  I did this back and forth for an hour until my body decided it was enough.  Finally went back in to bed and slept some.  Now eating egg whites, mashed banana, coconut water and powerade to regain my lost electrolytes.  This is so exhausting I am lucky I have an understanding boss.  It's a bit of a relief to know this is quite common and I am not alone.


----------



## Sclaybaker

I have experienced this fairly common here recently but it is usually once a week and either the day after or two days after I take my methotrexate. I'm also currently on entyvio so I had just chalked it up to "it is always so painful to go when it happens that it forces it both ways and also that it has something to do with the methotrexate but I guess I also need to mention it to my dr.


----------

